# Clark Airport Info



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm hoping Gene or someone in the Clark (DMIA) area can help me with a tip.

My friend is flying into Clark from Hong Kong on July 1 and I need to tell her where to meet us. I have flown out of Clark one way domestic but never inbound to Clark.

I know it is small but I really don't know the airport well enough to pick a meeting spot (hopefully right where she will walk out of customs) and describe it to her. We will arrive early by car and park.

Is anyone familiar with with Clark and if so, can you make a suggestion on a meeting spot for someone meeting an inbound Int'l passenger?

Thanks!

Don


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I'm hoping Gene or someone in the Clark (DMIA) area can help me with a tip.
> 
> My friend is flying into Clark from Hong Kong on July 1 and I need to tell her where to meet us. I have flown out of Clark one way domestic but never inbound to Clark.
> 
> ...


Hi Guy,

Wish I could be of some help. I've only driven past the terminal but never stopped or been inside. From the looks of it, I'm gonna "assume" she could be met right outside of the terminal. That's just a guess but not certain.
Maybe Jon 1 would know if he sees this post could shed some light on it. If not and all else fails, just get there early enough for a guard to point you in the right direction.


Gene


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> I'm hoping Gene or someone in the Clark (DMIA) area can help me with a tip.
> 
> My friend is flying into Clark from Hong Kong on July 1 and I need to tell her where to meet us. I have flown out of Clark one way domestic but never inbound to Clark.
> 
> ...


Don,

Just tell her to go straight out once she has cleared customs with her bags. There is a waiting area there where you can stand just outside the doors. It is on the left side of the airport terminal. If you park in the lot just before the terminal on the left. Go across to where the road exits from the terminal. Walk straight up that road to the Terminal and that is the International arrival area. It's pretty small.

Jon


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Don,
> 
> Just tell her to go straight out once she has cleared customs with her bags. There is a waiting area there where you can stand just outside the doors. It is on the left side of the airport terminal. If you park in the lot just before the terminal on the left. Go across to where the road exits from the terminal. Walk straight up that road to the Terminal and that is the International arrival area. It's pretty small.
> 
> Jon


Thanks Jon! Another buddy told me the same and he even had a picture of the arrival area!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

nice little canteen there too. Very reasonable


----------

